# Dissapointed with  Soundmagic ES18



## vevdare (Sep 20, 2014)

After reading about many people raving about the performance and SQ of SM ES18 i finally bought it and when i used it in my smartphone for the first time i am completely disappointed.There is no such thing as bass.It sounds so flat that a roadside chepos will easily beat it.I dont know why people are praising it..Some say its the way music is to be heard.I dont think so.


----------



## abracadabra (Sep 20, 2014)

How many hours have you listened using the ES18? What genre if music do you listen to!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 20, 2014)

don't compare those cheap ones with ES18. I've been using ES18 since Feb 2014 and haven't had any problems with the sound or the build quality. plus they don't even get tangled.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 20, 2014)

What device are you using it with?


----------



## kamal_saran (Sep 20, 2014)

i think you got a defective piece . i also bought es18 last week and i'm not disappointed by the performance its way better than what i was used too


----------



## Gollum (Sep 21, 2014)

none of you posted  about Bass and treble. why?


----------



## $hadow (Sep 21, 2014)

Bass on es18 is on the lower side


----------



## kamal_saran (Sep 21, 2014)

Its up to a person's choice more me bass is enough


----------



## Minion (Sep 21, 2014)

Gollum said:


> none of you posted  about Bass and treble. why?



Bass is enough in ES18 and it has sparkling treble.I used ES18 and it has very good sound quality.Cowon EM1 has littlebit more bass than ES18.


----------



## vevdare (Sep 21, 2014)

abracadabra said:


> How many hours have you listened using the ES18? What genre if music do you listen to!


Is there such as burn-in time?
And i listen to Tamil and Hindi film songs.I played bass-heavy songs and nothing i heard.

- - - Updated - - -

I think they made it with treble and mid tone in mind.It's ok for a person who loves these alone


----------



## sandynator (Sep 22, 2014)

vevdare said:


> Is there such as burn-in time?
> And i listen to Tamil and Hindi film songs.I played bass-heavy songs and nothing i heard.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



What is your source of Music??  player as well as music file format? Use at least 128 Kbps mp3 files.

If no bass coming out of ES 18 then they must be defective or you need to replace your music source. try with some other devices & revert back.


----------



## vevdare (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok i tired the headphone frequency testing audio file that was available on _audiocheck_ website.I ran the 10 Hz >> 200 Hz
+ Voice Over test from my PC with the headphones connected and i was able to hear the sound only from 100Hz and above.I tested with the same audio test file with my HP clip-ons and i was able to hear the boom right from 40Hz.So is this a faulty piece?Are there any software to test its ability accurately?


----------



## Gollum (Sep 23, 2014)

vevdare said:


> Ok i tired the headphone frequency testing audio file that was available on _audiocheck_ website.I ran the 10 Hz >> 200 Hz
> + Voice Over test from my PC with the headphones connected and i was able to hear the sound only from 100Hz and above.I tested with the same audio test file with my HP clip-ons and i was able to hear the boom right from 40Hz.So is this a faulty piece?Are there any software to test its ability accurately?



Looks like the earphone is not made to low frequency.


----------



## vevdare (Sep 23, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Looks like the earphone is not made to low frequency.


I think so...may be other users of this earphone should test that and say


----------

